
How to Ruin Your Company with One Bad Process - kareemm
https://medium.com/@bhorowitz/how-to-ruin-your-company-with-one-bad-process-770c2ccef3c3#.ybk8xcdh9
======
SteveWatson
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699423)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10707917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10707917)

~~~
detaro
Please only add links to other recent submissions (and flag) if the submission
violates the rules. HN allows reposts if a link hasn't been discussed yet.
From the FAQ:

 _Are reposts ok?

If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

Linking empty threads just adds noise.

EDIT: the article is older and was discussed back then here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8069893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8069893)

